# hairless mouse having babies advise !!!



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

hello a was looking at my hairless house lastnght she looked like she was trying to have her babies because she was pushing alot and shaking but a got up 2day and stil no babies ... :/ and when a picked her up she was cold but a dont know how beause av got her on some heat ? so does any1 know whats going on with her or not ?


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

get her to the vet if you are unsure


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

al leave her for a nother night and see if she has them and if not al see about getting her looked at


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Hairless mice are not as strong, health wise, as normal mice.
Most litters are male high, which is said to be a sign of inbreeding problems.
Females can be poor breeders or have problems in birth.
Just some of the reasons I no longer keep pure Hairless mice.


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

ok thanks for the info but she will be ok though and will give berth ?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

She'll probably die as that is how they go when having problems giving birth.

Once their temps are down it's just about no chacne of survival for mother or pups.

Sorry for the 'curt' response but all I can say is it's just as well no one paid your silly price to buy them isnt' it?

There's been advice on here numerous times as to why female hairless should not be bred from, you should use carriers, for this exact reason.


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

stonesy said:


> al leave her for a nother night and see if she has them and if not al see about getting her looked at


You have already said she appears to have been trying to give birth and now gone cold, why leave another night to get her looked at?


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*cold mouse*



saxon said:


> She'll probably die as that is how they go when having problems giving birth.
> 
> Once their temps are down it's just about no chance of survival for mother or pups.


thats pretty much true,once they feel cold when you touch them then the usual outcome is death


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

or well then nobother and she was already pregnant when a got her !! and she was cold lastnight but a wormed her up by putting her on some heat and left her to it a didnt feel her 2day because she was walking around like normel but still very fat and no babies yet ? and if she dies al just end up feeding her to the snake am not bosh.. like a sed she was pregnant when i got her !!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor mouse, feeders or not they still deserve proper care


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

doesnt matter how or what or where you got her from, thats no excuse to not take her to the vet.


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

anarr its not she doesnt need to go anyways like a sed she was ok soon as a put her on heat and a wouldnt take a mouse to the vet anyways not werth it at all like a sed if she dies she dies al just feed it to me snake simple like !!


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

so she is possibly in discomfort and pain...but you wont take her to the vet!?

isnt that one of the 5 freedoms?


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*hairless mouse*

If she takes a turn for the worst and looks to be suffering could you not cull her rather than let her linger?


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Ive had mice go cold then perk up again only to die a few days later...


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

i she will be in discomfort but thats just normle and no am not going to just kell her a could put her in freezer like all the foozen food supplier's do but thats a long a cold way to die and if a say al give her live to snake ya will start sayin or ya crul ya crul :/ so al just leave her to it nd see wht happends its life if thats the way she was ment to go then so be it : victory:


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

Salamanda said:


> Ive had mice go cold then perk up again only to die a few days later...


 
it mite of just been to cold in the room where she was :/


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*cold mouse*



stonesy said:


> it mite of just been to cold in the room where she was :/


I wasn't suggesting you froze her live:gasp:Anyway I hope she survives.Don't you know how long she's been pregnant for.


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

haha ok  and no i have only had her about one week and she was pregnant when i got her but she wasnt very fat when i got her she only started getting fat he last week av had her :/ ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

but you have only had her one week? 

did you mean to say she wasnt showing at the begining of the week but has started to towards the end of the week ?


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

i like she was a lil bit fat when a got her but no wear near whats shes like now i have breed mice loads of time but evry time they have had babies av woke up to them in the mornning so she mite not be reay yet thats all  !!!


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

and no i have only had her a week now !!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

ive had mice which have suffered from dystocia, They are pregnant then coming upto their due date they dont give birth but are still pregnant, her belly may start to hang down and her spine will become more visable she will also look tierd,distressed and very ill.

Best thing you can do is cull her.

Ive been breeding hairless mice from quite awhile and this hasnt been a problem in the line i have this has only happened in a few of my pews and brokens.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> ive had mice which have suffered from dystocia,
> 
> Ive been breeding hairless mice from quite awhile and this hasnt been a problem in the line i have this has only happened in a few of my pews and brokens.


I haven't had birthing problems with them either.I have had a few with eye problems.


I was wondering if she'd gone past her due date but there's no way of knowing.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> I haven't had birthing problems with them either.I have had a few with eye problems.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if she'd gone past her due date but there's no way of knowing.


im having some eye problems nothing major though, they did go through a stage of developing what looked like pimples but now passed that and i havent seen any in recent litters.

but does sound as if she has gone passed her due date, would be helpful if we knew the date the pair was put together but they if have only had her a week and was pregnant when they got her theres no chance in knowing


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

chav.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Kerriebaby said:


> doesnt matter how or what or where you got her from, thats no excuse to not take her to the vet.


: victory:



stonesy said:


> anarr its not she doesnt need to go anyways like a sed she was ok soon as a put her on heat and a wouldnt take a mouse to the vet anyways not werth it at all like a sed if she dies she dies al just feed it to me snake simple like !!


charming. :bash:




sundia said:


> chav.


:lol2::lol2:
Putting her in the freezer 'like other breeders do' is not what was suggested. You can cull her in a more humane way. 
Either take her to the vet and end her misery and pain, or cull her. Simple. 
Moron.


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

ownedbyroxy said:


> Moron.


I completely agree. I can't believe people like this even exist anymore, they should be weeded out at birth.


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

narr na because anarr she alreet so na keeping her


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

:devil:


MistressSadako said:


> I completely agree. I can't believe people like this even exist anymore, they should be weeded out at birth.


 
more to the point, are allowed to own and breed animals


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

stonesy said:


> narr na because anarr she alreet so na keeping her


chav. 

grow up.

take responsibility.

the ONLY reason your not taking her to the vets is because you dont wanna spend your much loved lonsdale fund on vet bills.


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

stonesy said:


> narr na because anarr she alreet so na keeping her


I'm sorry, but is that supposed to be in English?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

breeders do not Cull adultmice by freezing them shows how much you know, and as for you other posts couldnt read them so no idea what you posted do they not teach English in Schools anymore, I know I am not perfect but atleast you can read what I am saying!!

really some people should not be allowed to breed


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> breeders do not Cull adultmice by freezing them shows how much you know, and as for you other posts couldnt read them so no idea what you posted do they not teach English in Schools anymore, I know I am not perfect but atleast you can read what I am saying!!
> 
> really some people should not be allowed to breed


people need to learn that being a chav is NOT good thing


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

haha i thats the point y pay so much for a lil mouse when a can easy kill it off me self even tho shes fine like but ya narr nd y the sad comments like you the ones that need to grow up llike its a mouse man ya freeks a pitty for ya's haha :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

stonesy said:


> haha i thats the point y pay so much for a lil mouse when a can easy kill it off me self even tho shes fine like but ya narr nd y the sad comments like you the ones that need to grow up llike its a mouse man ya freeks a pitty for ya's haha :lol2:


flip me...
a mouse has a right to be happy and healthy, as much as a cat or a dog or any other animal...
not only is it morrally right to look after a mouse properly its also the law.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

stonesy said:


> haha i thats the point y pay so much for a lil mouse when a can easy kill it off me self even tho shes fine like but ya narr nd y the sad comments like you the ones that need to grow up llike its a mouse man ya freeks a pitty for ya's haha :lol2:


lol i think ur shift at mcd's starts soon... u best get ya cap on 



freekygeeky said:


> flip me...
> a mouse has a right to be happy and healthy, as much as a cat or a dog or any other animal...
> not only is it morrally right to look after a mouse properly its also the law.


chav+mouse = never a happy ending


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

if it needs culling, the do it...stop farting around like a half wit and give the poor creature some relief from the pain she must be in. While you are at it, try growing up, and gaining some responsibility. Yes, it is a mouse, but a living breathing feeling creature, who does not deserve to stuck with a moronic half insensitive owner such as yourself, who wont take her to the vet or put her out of her misery.

Oh, and english lessons are free from LearnDirect.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Kerriebaby said:


> :devil:
> 
> 
> more to the point, are allowed to own and breed animals


(and more worryingly.... reproduce). :gasp:

Look, you were obviously concerned or this thread wouldn't exist. 
if you think 'it's just a mouse and not worth the vets fees', then at least put her out of her misery. 
its still a living creature regardless of financial worth.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

sundia said:


> lol i think ur shift at mcd's starts soon... u best get ya cap on



Burberry 1?


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

ownedbyroxy said:


> Burberry 1?


fake...from the local market innit


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

Kerriebaby said:


> if it needs culling, the do it...stop farting around like a half wit and give the poor creature some relief from the pain she must be in. While you are at it, try growing up, and gaining some responsibility. Yes, it is a mouse, but a living breathing feeling creature, who does not deserve to stuck with a moronic half insensitive owner such as yourself, who wont take her to the vet or put her out of her misery.
> 
> Oh, and english lessons are free from LearnDirect.


ew who are you like to talk to me like that ya nout but a lil sisy owa a mouse a lil mouse so what its a mouse get owa it us people kill animles evry day like sheep cows pigs chinken go and say somethink about that  :bash::whip:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Kerriebaby said:


> fake...from the local market innit



True Blud. Swapped for can of Stella and 10 Embassy.


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

Is this a wind up?

Why ask for advice if you don't care about the mouse?


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

bunch of little girl like go and cry in the corner and have a word or 2 with ya selfs man :lol2:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Yes it's a mouse.

Wouldn't expect you to take it to the vets as I assume you bought to breed for food not for pets. 
Why not go post in the 'feeder' section rather then here 
- the clue is in the title really 'other *pets *and exotics'.

If it seems to be in pain and suffering then by all means cull it and feed it to your snake.
There are humane ways to cull mice...

Putting them in the freezer to slowly freeze to death *isn't* one of them.


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

haha because ya get little freaks on herre who think they know it all and put gay comments about ya thinkin that am a mug and just not like they the mugs for making out a mouse is somthink special ya need a bang on ya head man :bash: go look up all these other people that kill mice evry day and say somethink to them :devil:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Myth said:


> Putting them in the freezer to slowly freeze to death *isn't* one of them.


I want to put stonesy in the freezer... :whistling2:


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

The immature, callousness of this person disgusts me. As several other people have siad, just because it's 'only a mouse' doesn't mean it should be left to suffer.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

stonesy said:


> haha because ya get little freaks on herre who think they know it all and put gay comments about ya thinkin that am a mug and just not like they the mugs for making out a mouse is somthink special ya need a bang on ya head man :bash: go look up all these other people that kill mice evry day and say somethink to them :devil:


ur a freak of nature


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

stonesy said:


> ew who are you like to talk to me like that ya nout but a lil sisy owa a mouse a lil mouse so what its a mouse get owa it us people kill animles evry day like sheep cows pigs chinken go and say somethink about that  :bash::whip:


What the hell is that meant to say??? 

I wish someone had contacted you about buying them poor mice, then someone would have your address to report you for animal cruelty!! 

Many people on here kill mice for snake food, actually I think some have posted, but they do it in a humane way and NEVER leave there animals to suffer!!

I hope one day you desperately need medical care but no one gives a toss and you're left to suffer!!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

stonesy said:


> haha because ya get little freaks on herre who think they know it all and put gay comments about ya thinkin that am a mug and just not like they the mugs for making out a mouse is somthink special ya need a bang on ya head man :bash: go look up all these other people that kill mice evry day and say somethink to them :devil:



not really we are just law abiding citizens who give a **** about our pets. You my son........dont.....your a twat......


your the mug, for coming on here, asking a well educated bunch of people (most of the time...some cases you get the likes of you) my mouse is giving birth, she has gone cold, shaking (pain) but no babies... do you know people can get ur IP address, find out who you really are, get your address report you....maybe come find you and give you what you best desurve. mouse or not, forums like this they are in the same league as a cat or dog, or human child, they all have the right to care!


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

narr ew and so what let them come out to me house and shit like i cear they will soon see i cear for me pets a have .. and a didnt say she was in pain at all whos to say she is in pain altogether like ? and like a sed it mite of been cold because of where a had her in me room witch was next to window now she has heat under her cage so now she is alreet as i have checked up on her and she mite of had babies by now a need to look yet so no1 cant say nothink yet realy like  !!!


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

You're a ****ing retard.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

do we have a chav speak translator? we need one i think its time to adlock:
I bet his parents would be really proud seeing this thread :bash:


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

MistressSadako said:


> You're a ****ing retard.


Agreed.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

you were advised as you asked for, to take to the vets, you then proceeded to say she is "just a mouse, if she dies ill feed her to my snake" 

That is where u f:censor:d up.

Any animal that gives birth is in alot of pain, if she is backed up because one of the babies isnt coming out, she will be in a hell of a lot of pain, only a vet could confirm. i hope to god ur not a vet u certainly dont sound one.

You have gone and ticked off a fair few people with your Neanderthal ideas...if you dont know what that means......cave man.

you dont know when she conceived so you dont know if she is backed up or not, you dont know in the slightest, if i had bought a rat in this situation, i would go to my vet for some kind of idea at least!

then if any problems i can call a vet out! doesnt matter on the cost, what matters is the welbeing of that animal. 

and u should have done ur research 1st because you blatantly havent, hairless animals need to be kept in the warmest part of your house. Not near a god dam window :bash:


----------



## i smoke weed (Jan 17, 2010)

stonesy said:


> i she will be in discomfort but thats just normle and no am not going to just kell her a could put her in freezer like all the foozen food supplier's do but thats a long a cold way to die and if a say al give her live to snake ya will start sayin or ya crul ya crul :/ so al just leave her to it nd see wht happends its life if thats the way she was ment to go then so be it : victory:


 
no they gas the mice first dummy


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

theutherfish :: Chav/English Translator innit :whistling2:


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

MistressSadako said:


> You're a ****ing retard.


Thirded!


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

ok there people and do ya have a problem with is like ?:gasp: whats rong with ya man and al just have to prove ya rong when a come back on here latter on and tel ya that shes had her babies and she's fine a olny asked this 2day because av never seen them going to give birth as a sed they all been over night and they've been fine  and a do cear about her a lot fell well sorry for her but whats vet going to do if she is bad and going to die he will only kill it him self when i would rather keep it and see what happends me self :/


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

the vet would put her down humanly

she wouldnt feel a thing u f:censor:k tard :bash:


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

So you're getting a kick out of watching an animal potentially suffer, just for your own curiosity?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

theutherfish :: Chav/English Translator :whistling2:


Heres the correct definition of Chav

chav
n. (British) lower class, section of the population with a low socio-economic status, lowest social stratum


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The mouse was in distress you made a thread and now you are disputing she was ever in distress
It really would help if you could post in the English you were taught at school ( if you ever went that is)
I pity your pets I really do


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

you pitty my pets well please come out and see them for ya self then please do a would love ya to man just to prove u right about them .. and a know the mouse is ok man av just looked at her there befor ya can say anythink els of how bad i am of looking after me pets she has had a big litter of babies she has had 11 babies all live and moving and go on me profile and look how nice my pets look on there in mint heath thank you very much  :devil:


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

what an amazing co-incidence - she's just this minute given birth to a healthy litter.... :whistling2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Dear god you have staffies, them poor things, do they stand on the corner with u and ur mates drinking white lightening :whistling2:

Coincidence...sorry dont belive you.....kinda hard to


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

PMSL at this thread 

IVe only been gone a few hours and its kaos lol

Mice are one of my favourite rodents heck ive got almost 50 in my shed ( i did have around 100 but sold quite a few this week )


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

thats because we all hate people like this guy :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

she could of had them hours ago matey a havnt looked at her since a got up a just left her all day and ii a have staffies and narr a dont stand on cornerstreets with them at all and as you can see do they look well looked after i think so  so cant just come say bad things about me when ya dont even know me come out ya selfs to come know is that way not just by a daft thred on here :/  :blush:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> thats because we all hate people like this guy :lol2::whistling2:


Uneducated people who know nothing of animal welfare :lol2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

we know what we need to know. 

And most chavs look after there staffs, doesn't mean they train them right. Sorry but ive made my mind up about you by this thread, your a heartless piece of crap, Willing to let something suffer, regardless what it is, every animal has the right to a vet.

In pain or not, if somthing isnt quite right, Vet. weather its a wasted journy or not, at least you know.simple


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Uneducated people who know nothing of animal welfare :lol2:


*nods* :whistling2:


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

stonesy said:


> she could of had them hours ago matey a havnt looked at her since a got up a just left her all day :blush:


So you knew she was potentially unwell and just left her all day. Says it all really.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I spent over £100 to get one of my rats half castrated because i dont care about him and im that sad that i took him to the vets when i could of just got another rat for £1


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

Reading OPs typing is as difficult as reading my five year old's handwriting :gasp:

A pet mouse has just as much rights to humane treatment as any other animal. It's a shame that anyone can buy animals and breed from them.


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

i ok then :/ and they are trained right thanks very much as they love other dogs to play with not to kill as they have grow'n up with other dogs and cats they lovly  and like a sed mouse is alreet now well a think she is she feeding babies so she must be :2thumb: and if you dont want to know is or like is thats up to you lot but i know am a good person just dinit like the things some people say on hear !!! :blush:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

ChokolateLatte said:


> Reading OPs typing is as difficult as reading my five year old's handwriting :gasp:
> 
> A pet mouse has just as much rights to humane treatment as any other animal. *It's a shame that anyone can buy animals and breed from them.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

stonesy said:


> she could of had them hours ago matey a havnt looked at her since a got up a just left her all day


So you haven't even bothered to check on your mouse all day, coming on here posting was more important than checking if an animal is suffering??

A word or advice, if you can't spell at all, there is always the inbuilt spell check. Maybe it would help teach you while you make it easier for others to read.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

stonesy said:


> i ok then :/ and they are trained right thanks very much as they love other dogs to play with not to kill as they have grow'n up with other dogs and cats they lovly  and like a sed mouse is alreet now well a think she is she feeding babies so she must be :2thumb: and if you dont want to know is or like is thats up to you lot but i know am a good person just dinit like the things some people say on hear !!! :blush:


so she has had babies?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

stonesy said:


> i ok then :/ and they are trained right thanks very much as they love other dogs to play with not to kill as they have grow'n up with other dogs and cats they lovly  and like a sed mouse is alreet now well a think she is she feeding babies so she must be :2thumb: and if you dont want to know is or like is thats up to you lot but i know am a good person just dinit like the things some people say on hear !!! :blush:


 
I know nothing about your mice ect, but if you could use some punctuation, that would be great as i am getting a headache trying to read what you have typed : victory:

Maybe pics of your mouse with its babies will put a stop to this, if in fact she has given birth .


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

i ok then a cant be bothered to argue with you lot no more and just for the point i didnt breed her my self av only had her a week she was pregnant already when a got her please look befor ya say anythink please and i a left her allday because she was ok when i left her this mornning  a thought it would be for the best leaveing her so she wouldnt be strest at all and if anyone has anythink els to say about me like bad comments dont bother thanks :notworthy:


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

sophs87 said:


> I know nothing about your mice ect, but if you could use some punctuation, that would be great as i am getting a headache trying to read what you have typed : victory:
> 
> Maybe pics of your mouse with its babies will put a stop to this, if in fact she has given birth .


 
i what ever man just leave it now ********


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

stonesy said:


> i what ever man just leave it now ********


 
:lol2::lol2:
Ok just trying to help :whistling2:


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

ii she's had a 11 babies mite of had more but thats all a could see when a looked in her box :2thumb:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

so blatantly lying then :lol2::rotfl::liar:adlock:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How come you got your white Staff at 4 weeks and 5 days old? Just interested thats all at it was very young to leave its mum


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

stonesy said:


> ii she's had a 11 babies mite of had more but thats all a could see when a looked in her box :2thumb:


 
i hope the box is well ventilated :2thumb:

Dont want them to suffocate :notworthy:


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

sophs87 said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> Ok just trying to help :whistling2:


 
well all people is doing is having a go at is man sick now


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> i hope the box is well ventilated :2thumb:
> 
> Dont want them to suffocate :notworthy:


 
its i hide box in the cage ya realy think am that thick ya silly funt  lol


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> How come you got your white Staff at 4 weeks and 5 days old? Just interested thats all at it was very young to leave its mum


 
because there mam wouldnt have nothink to do with them and they was ready to leave there home


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

Nebbz said:


> so blatantly lying then :lol2::rotfl::liar:adlock:


 
and how am ii lie'n like ehh come on tell is ?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

stonesy said:


> its i hide box in the cage ya realy think am that thick ya silly funt  lol


Funt* Jesus you two years younger than i am 

Keep my mice in converted RUB's top lip coverd in mesh and one side coverd in mesh :2thumb:



stonesy said:


> because there mam wouldnt have nothink to do with them and they was ready to leave there home


I highly doubt they were ready at 4 weeks.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry i dont talk chav. That sentence (if you can call it that) makes no sense to me atall!

:lol2:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> we know what we need to know.
> 
> And most chavs look after there staffs, doesn't mean they train them right. Sorry but ive made my mind up about you by this thread, your a heartless piece of crap, Willing to let something suffer, regardless what it is, every animal has the right to a vet.
> 
> In pain or not, if somthing isnt quite right, Vet. weather its a wasted journy or not, at least you know.simple


Simple. Like the OP. I just hope he never reproduces. Seriously. End that breeding line dead in its tracks. 



Mischievous_Mark said:


> i hope the box is well ventilated :2thumb:
> 
> Dont want them to suffocate :notworthy:


And not by a bloody window.
The animal is hairless!! :bash: 


you've done quite well out of making her suffer really haven't you. 
11 mice at £15 a pop (which you seem to think you can get...). 

Can i ask why you wouldn't put her out of her misery? You happy fed the male to your snake? Why not her? Cos she was expecting? So you could cash in? 
It says a lot about you really. You sat on here for hours arguing with us 'gays and freaks' (as you so nicely put), rather then making sure she was ok? You left her in pain for hours and just shut the door?


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

stonesy said:


> because there mam wouldnt have nothink to do with them and they was ready to leave there home


not the point, thats just weaning, there ment to stay with there litter mates till 8 weeks moron.


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Funt* Jesus you two years younger than i am
> 
> Keep my mice in converted RUB's top lip coverd in mesh and one side coverd in mesh :2thumb:
> 
> ...


or hear man doesnt matter like and ii they were ready at 4 weeks old a got it 4 weeks 5days old dinit beleave is ya dont have to but stop ya comments please keep them to ya self


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i love people like this guy! cant take it when there wrong. cant admit it. Wont admit it. wned8:


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

Nebbz said:


> not the point, thats just weaning, there ment to stay with there litter mates till 8 weeks moron.


 
ew man am no moron like y the gay comments again can ya not keep it sivle like ? and a got it from trimden and he came owa peterlee where i live with it and say's its reay and the mother had nout to do with them from 3half weeks old he had to do the rest he wanted ride of them so a got it early is that a problem now ?


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

Nebbz said:


> i love people like this guy! cant take it when there wrong. cant admit it. Wont admit it. wned8:


 
admit what like well howa tel is wht am ment to be admitting to like ehh ?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

stonesy said:


> or hear man doesnt matter like and ii they were ready at 4 weeks old a got it 4 weeks 5days old dinit beleave is ya dont have to but stop ya comments please keep them to ya self


 
Okay ill give this ago as it looks quite fun.

ritez m8 dis is a publac farum m8 so mez cn say wat a wont m8.


Hmmm marks out of 10?

When an animals welfare is ont he tables i have every right to have my own input and view on the matter i gave you advice nearing the begining of the thread, as ive had experience with mice having birthing problems and your luck your "has had a healthy litter"

Are you going to sell the baby mice at 11 days old then?


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

stonesy said:


> admit what like well howa tel is wht am ment to be admitting to like ehh ?


even forgetful too! getting dogs too young, leaving animals to suffer, selling hairless mice for £15 for crying out loud HA!!!!!!!!

cracking me up man, your cracking me up! :lol2:

mark! Nice one, i couldn't understand a word of it!


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Okay ill give this ago as it looks quite fun.
> 
> ritez m8 dis is a publac farum m8 so mez cn say wat a wont m8.
> 
> ...


 
11 days old what you on about they take longer than that mate take 3 weeks befor they stop feeding of the mam a thought you mite of new this with you been breeding them for some time


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

so at three weeks you will rehome them as mam wants nothing to do with em! :lol2:


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

Nebbz said:


> even forgetful too! getting dogs too young, leaving animals to suffer, selling hairless mice for £15 for crying out loud HA!!!!!!!!
> 
> cracking me up man, your cracking me up! :lol2:
> 
> mark! Nice one, i couldn't understand a word of it!


 
haha coz ya nout but a dirty lil crack head thats y ya mug nd like a sed am not argueing with yas now more man sick of the shit :/


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> even forgetful too! getting dogs too young, leaving animals to suffer, selling hairless mice for £15 for crying out loud HA!!!!!!!!
> 
> cracking me up man, your cracking me up! :lol2:
> 
> mark! Nice one, i couldn't understand a word of it!


Iz taken it me pased wid flin colurz den?

Roughly translated.

I take it ive passed with flying colours then.

Im seriously getting bord now my dad just told me about something that was on TV last night witht he rspca and rescuing 60 dwarf hamsters anyone else catch it what channel/programme was it on?


And i know i was be scarastic plus if i choose to sell my mice they tend to ago around the age of 5-6week old


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

and no a will end up keeping a few a hope al probly rehome most of them like let them go cheap as realy


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

HAHAAHAAA your unbelievable. I've never touched crack in my life...is that what you use?

something has to explain how much of a retard you are :lol2:

thanks for the compliment though :flrt:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Im seriously getting bord now my dad just told me about something that was on TV last night witht he rspca and rescuing 60 dwarf hamsters anyone else catch it what channel/programme was it on?


here ya go Mark... 

http://www.itv.com/yorkshire/homes-for-hamsters65013/


: victory:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

is there a reason why you won't answer my questions?


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Iz taken it me pased wid flin colurz den?
> 
> Roughly translated.
> 
> ...




dont watch tv man! sorry!. You did pass with flying colours, better attempt than what i tried. Didn't get through his thick skull


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

and he didnt rehome then at 3 weeks ready proply will ya the mam had nout to do with them at 3half weeks give me my pup at 4weeks 5days old just under 5weeks its only a week early witch is nout and like a sed am not here to argue man a want to have a sivle talk not fight all the time god is that to much to ask like ?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Myth said:


> here ya go Mark...
> 
> Yorkshire Regional News | Calendar - ITV Local
> 
> ...


Thanks my dads thinks i wont be able to resist but i shall i have far too many mice to think about getting hamsters now, i did at one point think of getting some WW.



Nebbz said:


> dont watch tv man! sorry!. You did pass with flying colours, better attempt than what i tried. Didn't get through his thick skull


I rarely watch TV these days i find myself way too busy.

I normally have it on as background noise lol


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

stonesy said:


> and he didnt rehome then at 3 weeks ready proply will ya the mam had nout to do with them at 3half weeks give me my pup at 4weeks 5days old just under 5weeks its only a week early witch is nout and like a sed am not here to argue man a want to have a sivle talk not fight all the time god is that to much to ask like ?


shows how much u know about the health of a pup...8 weeks + not minimum! :bash: Not stating about the dogs either i was saying about the mice, Because at 3 weeks you wean, is that when you will sell...as mum doesnt want anyt



I give up, im bored of you now


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Thanks my dads thinks i wont be able to resist but i shall i have far too many mice to think about getting hamsters now, i did at one point think of getting some WW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here, i dont have much interest as to whats on it, i watch the apparently boring programs like discovery channel, animal planet, nat geo wild, so on so 4th but normal programs puft boring. Also anything with rspca in it. cant stand them! I know they try to help but putting animals down because theres no homes is a crap excuse imo!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Trolls...Troll...Chav...Nutters...Whatever...

:whistling2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Lol Askham Byran could of taken well more than 5 hamsters :O

IVe seen their rodents rooms they have loads of space, lol i was there for 2 years lol


----------

